
Web 2.0, Microsoft, and the Costs at Scale - bootload
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/05/web_20_microsof_1.html
======
Tichy
"In the future, being a developer on someone's platform will mean being hosted
on their infrastructure."

What about Moore's law, though? In 20 years one might be able to buy a PC with
the calculating capacity of Google's whole server farm for a couple of
thousand bucks...

~~~
bootload
_'... What about Moore's law, though? ...'_

You are correct that Moores law helps but only to a point. It's not computer
processing power that is the bottleneck at the moment. It's the telephone
companies and Internet access. The ability to push that data around the
Internet. What we all need (idealistically) is our own feed, independent of
the monopoly that currently exists.

I happened to be listening to a _Brewster Kayle_ talk on this particular
problem (ITConversations ITC-400, _Universal Access to All Knowledge_ ,
1Hr38m, 45Mb, 2004DEC16 ~
<http://www.itconversations.com/shows/detail400.html> ) and he goes into great
detail explaining the problems with physical distribution of information via
networks.

